# Anyone having problems accessing www.banking365.com ?



## greentree (8 Dec 2011)

As the title says. I cant access it for the last hour. My internet link seems to be working fine. Anyone else having this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Jazz01 (8 Dec 2011)

Accessing the page itself or just logging in? The page itself is displaying ok...


----------



## DoctorEvil (8 Dec 2011)

greentree said:


> As the title says. I cant access it for the last hour. My internet link seems to be working fine. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Thanks!



Sure am. Just getting waiting for 365online.com message.

They were due to switch over to their new look site today I believe.
Must be having issues.


----------



## DoctorEvil (8 Dec 2011)

DoctorEvil said:


> They were due to switch over to their new look site today I believe.



Now getting in and indeed it is new look site. VERY SLOW though!


----------



## RichInSpirit (8 Dec 2011)

greentree said:


> As the title says. I cant access it for the last hour. My internet link seems to be working fine. Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Thanks!



It's dreadful ! 
I think I transferred some money around but I'm not sure. The thing kept freezing on me. I'll be in the branch later so I can check what happened.

Hopefully they get it working quick and there's no security issues with it .


----------



## eamo (8 Dec 2011)

i agree it is dreadful,why the change ,it was fine.eamo


----------



## Boyd (8 Dec 2011)

Same issue for me, completely hangs in Chrome, FireFox loads the homepage eventually but the secure part of the site itself is unuseably slow


----------



## theresa1 (8 Dec 2011)

Another P.R. disaster - terrible trouble trying to log in all the way.


----------



## Latrade (8 Dec 2011)

Can't access in Chrome or Safari. This is not fun.


----------



## Stephanno (8 Dec 2011)

Same here, with Safari and Firefox: login page open slowly and once clicked on continue the page just reset


----------



## jpd (8 Dec 2011)

It is VERY slow - hopefully they can tweak a few things and improve the speed.


----------



## Yakuza (8 Dec 2011)

It's dog slow, and I have to say I don't think much of the new look / feel or functionality.  Did they even bother to do any load testing before unleashing it on the public?  Not even a € sign on the page, just (left-justified, which really bugs me when dealing with numbers) columns prefixed with "eur".
Lazy and sloppy.

Bring back the old one, and back to the drawing board with it.


----------



## Guns N Roses (8 Dec 2011)

I agree with all of the above comments. The old site was great as it was very easy to use. Pls bring back the old one or I will be moving Banks.


----------



## jpd (8 Dec 2011)

Well, I think new look is more modern - not sure that I can spot much in way of new features - although showing online payments limits is a good idea.

Agree that no euro symbol is a big minus as is not right-adjusting the numbers - maybe that an indication of the euro demise - do they know something we don't?

It is a problem load-testing apps like this - but hopepfully that can be done rapidly once they get some real-time data to identify blockages and slow running processes.


----------



## mammyof2 (8 Dec 2011)

I don't like the new look, although I'm willing to accept that this is an innate 'if it ain't broke, don't fix it' conservatism on my part which may  be misplaced once I get used to it.

But the SLOWNESS .... holy god, if this continues, I am changing banks. It took me 35 minutes today to look through the transactions of 3 accounts and transfer some money from one account to another. AARRGGHH. Not good marketing at all.


----------



## KoolKid (8 Dec 2011)

Terribly slow today. I even got logged out a page load was taking so long.


----------



## thedarkone (9 Dec 2011)

Received this message last night.
*"Dear Customer*​ We are aware of an issue  with accessing 365 on line, this matter is currently under investigation and we  will revert with an update as soon as possible.​  We wish to apologise for any inconvenience caused"

Still unusably slow this morning.  Absolutely dreadful stuff.


----------



## Gulliver (9 Dec 2011)

*Error in Menu for Domestic transfer*

There is clearly an error in the menu for transferring funds.  The menu item for "domestic Transfer" should offer payment to other accounts.  It currently is identical to the menu item for transfer between two accounts of your own.


----------



## jpd (9 Dec 2011)

I think you have to add payees before doing the transfer.

Also, it seems much quicker today


----------



## JJ47 (9 Dec 2011)

do we have to go anr re-enter all our benficiaries again, for money transfers etc??


----------



## Lance (9 Dec 2011)

No.


----------



## allenk (10 Dec 2011)

I can't login in full stop!


----------



## Boyd (10 Dec 2011)

I can login but tried to do a money TX and got error saying "Unable to process, please try again later"

Not trusting doing anything with it until all issues are sorted


----------



## KoolKid (10 Dec 2011)

JJ47 said:


> do we have to go anr re-enter all our benficiaries again, for money transfers etc??


 
Mine were all still there.
Goto Money Transfer & then Domestic Transfer.


----------



## Purple (11 Dec 2011)

I can't pay bills (I get an error report). Had to use the phone. 
That took me back a few years!


----------



## RichInSpirit (12 Dec 2011)

My worry about it as well, if it freezes mid transaction etc. is your money safe ? Ie security issues. 

They should fire their IT guy.  It can't be that hard to design a professional looking secure web site. ?


----------



## jasconius (12 Dec 2011)

I agree with everything said.
This new look is unrecognisable compared to the the old version and hard to get around. It does not give me any confidence that the transaction is done - have to keep checking my balance.

Is it the IT dept's responsibilty or the Marketing Dept's? Either way I don't see any improvements.


Let's have the old one back.


----------



## RichInSpirit (12 Dec 2011)

I've been using Google Chrome as my browser for nearly the full year now , but I also have Firefox installed. I upgraded my Firefox and tried the 365online with it and it seemed to work very good. Paid 2 items (within the BOI family) and I could see the transactions went through.
Only further criticism is that on the old site when paying bills it used to indicate how much money was available to make the payment. I don't see this on the new site. ? ( I have an overdraft who's limit is meant to be reducing per month, but I loose track of it  )


----------



## DoctorEvil (12 Dec 2011)

The new transfer money is a step back from the old functionality.
There used to be a radio button to select which account which showed all information on account including reference, account no. etc 
Now it just has a drop down and just gives reference no. 
I have multiple accounts with similar references and now I have to remember which is which every time instead of double checking the account no.
There is no option to change the reference either!


----------

